# briley choke



## jerad (Feb 4, 2005)

I am wanting to sell/identify a choke that came with a Nova pump that I bought a couple years ago. It is a Briley Choke that says "Briley Goose BEN/BER" it is a hand tightening choke with "GO" printed on the top, it also has 4 notches in the top but im not sure if it is wrenching or labeling the constriction? Anyone help me identify what restriction this is, I dont have a calipers, anyone know what its worth?


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

The Briley Goose is an Improved Modified choke. I have the Briley Duck and like it. How much did you want?


----------

